# Where would you go?



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

A group of Brothers from Panther city went over seas last Masonic year somewhere in England I believe and they saw a MM degre performed there and they also did a MM degree Texas style from what I hear it was a blast and a great time was had by all. This was a really a neat idea and I wondered where I would like to go and hands down it would be Scottland to Kilwinning Lodge or there abouts, I have ansectors from that Lodge and would love a visit and see there MM degree. 

Which Jurisdiction would you loove to go to or whihc have you been and recomend and why?


----------



## JBD (Aug 19, 2009)

Rhit - Just a couple of tweaks

Panther City did send a delegation to London.  We have a member who is the  current WM of America Lodge in London and they were celebrating their 100th anniversary.  Panther City members were invited to attend.

Also at the same time there was a celebration going on at the United Grand Lodge of England temple in downtown London.  There Panther City put on an exemplary MM degree "Texas" style for the English brothers to see and they used some American Masons who were there to fill certain roles.  The pictures of the UGLE are unbelieveable and this was truly a once in a lifetime opportunity.

Let me know when you are going to Scotland - I would like to go there as well.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 19, 2009)

There are some Scottish brothers who will be putting on a degree at the Elgin lodge some time in the near future.  Kilts and all.


----------



## JTM (Aug 20, 2009)

rhitland said:


> A group of Brothers from Panther city went over seas last Masonic year somewhere in England I believe and they saw a MM degre performed there and they also did a MM degree Texas style from what I hear it was a blast and a great time was had by all. This was a really a neat idea and I wondered where I would like to go and hands down it would be Scottland to Kilwinning Lodge or there abouts, I have ansectors from that Lodge and would love a visit and see there MM degree.
> 
> Which Jurisdiction would you loove to go to or whihc have you been and recomend and why?



turkey.  i wanna see how they do it there in the muslim world.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you need to have Royal Arch to visit lodges in the UK?  Ive gotten different answers...


----------



## JBD (Aug 20, 2009)

Apparently not, Wingnut.
There were RA in the group and some that were not.  I don't know if this was because of the invitation or it is normal.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 20, 2009)

Ireland, mainly because I want to go there anyway.  I'd like to go to Scotland as well.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2009)

I keep getting different answers on this.  Folks from the Commandry stated in our last blue lodge meeting you had to have Chapter to go visit.  Some said no, you have to have Chapter and Council.  I just wanna go see a degree if I can ever afford it.   Ive contacted the webmaster of the UGLE site (talk about a GL Fail!)


----------



## JBD (Aug 21, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I keep getting different answers on this.  Folks from the Commandry stated in our last blue lodge meeting you had to have Chapter to go visit.  Some said no, you have to have Chapter and Council.  I just wanna go see a degree if I can ever afford it.   Ive contacted the webmaster of the UGLE site (talk about a GL Fail!)




Nut...um I mean Mr. Wing.....

I will get you the answer.  Like I said the WM of America Lodge is in my Lodge I'll just call and ask him.  I will try to get the answer for you today.

UPDATE: He is out of town should be home this afternoon.


----------



## JBD (Aug 21, 2009)

Wingnut - 

Here is the answer.  Your Commandery boys are dead wrong - 
Per the WM of America Lodge all that is required is a Dues Card - and an EA degree.  All work is done in the EA unless they are doing a Masters degree.  HE said you will need to know enough to prove you are a Mason.

So we have dispelled one Myth.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 22, 2009)

excellent!  thank you!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like to see a degree in a Mexico lodge one day, or any Spanish speaking country. So I could compare my English work to their Spanish work as well, being that I am bilingual. So one day when I have the money, time and resources I will visit a Mexican lodge.


----------

